

No, Google Didn’t Remove Oracle From Its Search Results - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/14/google-oracle-search/

======
stanleydrew
This hoax was probably started by this guy:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1599584#up_1599737>

